# How do I disable HandWriting Recognition and delete the WaitList.dat file? Link inside.



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.techspot.com/news/76575...-devices-handwriting-recognition-enabled.html

So can someone explain to me how do I find, "
Your own file can be found at: C:\Users\%user%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\InputPersonalization\TextHarvester"

I copied and pasted it in Run and Search to no avail.

@R-T-B @FordGT90Concept @Vayra86 

Someone please help


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2018)

AppData is a hidden folder.

On my system, a folder called TextHarvester doesn't exist but InputPersonalization does.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> AppData is a hidden folder.
> 
> On my system, a folder called TextHarvester doesn't exist but InputPersonalization does.



Ok, thanks I do know how to show hidden folders, just didn't think of it. M$ at it again ~


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2018)

Try this in Windows Explorer: %temp%\..\Microsoft\InputPersonalization

%temp% goes to C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp which gets you past your username and the hidden AppData folder
..\ goes back one folder to C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local
Microsoft\InputPersonalization goes forward those two folders and you'll likely see that TextHarvester doesn't exist


You can always type your way past a hidden folder by appending the hidden folder name to the address bar.  e.g. when at C:\Users\USERNAME, add AppData to the address bar and hit enter, it will open it.

Alternatively, you can show hidden files and folders via Folder Options.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Try this in Windows Explorer: %temp%\..\Microsoft\InputPersonalization
> 
> %temp% goes to C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp which gets you past your username and the hidden AppData folder
> ..\ goes back one folder to C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local
> ...



Do you recommend deleting the InputPersonalization folder?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2018)

I know nothing about it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2018)

Well I can't find it in the hidden folder APPData, Techspot is just making up crap I think. Or maybe me using ShutUpTen disabled it already   techspot = nubs if that is the case


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2018)

Did you ever use the Handwriting feature of Windows?  I think you need a touchscreen to use it.  If you don't then it was likely never enabled in the first place.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2018)

if you type
%appdata%
in the start menu it takes you straight into your logged in user accounts appdata folder


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2018)

%LOCALAPPDATA% would be more appropriate 
%APPDATA% points to Roaming instead of Local


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2018)

my brain hurts. i have decided i am going to stop caring and just let M$ have all my data. i no longer care lol. they win


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2018)

%appdata% is easier to type and i click up one folder


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 24, 2018)

You guys do realize controls for this are under Privacy section of settings, right? You're also asked about it on Windows install and on every major Windows upgrade. Unless one can prove controls for it don't work as intended, I see no reason not to use it.


----------

